# CA Open Track Racing... Next Event... Vid inside! :)



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

If you want to try your hand at Road Racing come out and join us on December 3rd at Willow Springs Raceway. For $125.00 you get 2-1/2 hours of track time, all you can eat BBQ lunch, and even a T-Shirt. There will be a classroom instruction and instructors to help you out if you need that for no extra cost. Check www.opentrackracing.com for more details! 

Ok-- that was the plug from the OTR guys. Now seriously anyone in SoCal or near Willow springs should come out! It's a blast, the last 1 1/2 hr. they usually open it up to all run groups so you get plenty of track time. Check out the site, go on the message board, it's lots of fun and many cool cars at the track. 

Mike 


A lap at Willow...


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't know if i met you at the track, but I was the 200sx with tons of stickers all over the car. I had a great time and I was surprised how well our little cars performed. I noticed a couple of the Camero guys were frustrated that I was able hang with them especially in the turns,lol. I pretty much have my suspension dialed in. Now, I have to work on getting more horsepower under the hood I kept giving point by's on the straight before turn 1. Hopefully I won't have to do too much of that next time. I had one of my friends buy a stopwatch after the lunch break that day and I was able to pull off a 1:50 in the afternoon sessions, not bad for my first time, with my only engine mods were a CAI and a free flow muffler. The people were great and always willing to help, can't wait to do it again. unfortunatly I have to skip the January event and shoot for March instead. Thanks.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

t1g.com said:


> I don't know if i met you at the track, but I was the 200sx with tons of stickers all over the car. I had a great time and I was surprised how well our little cars performed. I noticed a couple of the Camero guys were frustrated that I was able hang with them especially in the turns,lol. I pretty much have my suspension dialed in. Now, I have to work on getting more horsepower under the hood I kept giving point by's on the straight before turn 1. Hopefully I won't have to do too much of that next time. I had one of my friends buy a stopwatch after the lunch break that day and I was able to pull off a 1:50 in the afternoon sessions, not bad for my first time, with my only engine mods were a CAI and a free flow muffler. The people were great and always willing to help, can't wait to do it again. unfortunatly I have to skip the January event and shoot for March instead. Thanks.


Yeah.. how could I forget? Stickers!! 

1:50 is a good time for your first time. This was my second time out. I didn't run hardly any solo laps, but I got a 1:47.00 (bought a hot lap timer, finally) with a passanger (ran pretty consistant 47's all day on clear laps). I also had to ditch my azenis due to some chunking. So I ran on some crappy hard as rock ziex... :thumbdwn: I still had a blast though... Those tires look torched now :thumbup: I'm happy with the 1:47.00 though because my speeds in turn 8 and the front straight were much higher than last time. Last time I only got up to like 105 a couple time in 8 and probably just under that on the front straight. This time I saw 115 one time in 8 when I was alone. I saw 110 consistantly in 8 and the end of the front straight. I went through 9 @90 one time and that scared me... 85 the rest of the time. 

Later man


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Just for comparisons sake, the SE-R Cup guys usually run 1:39-1:38 at the big track. Fastest lap in an SE-R Cup car is by Sheening Lin with a 1:36.9, IIRC. My best is a 1:37.9 I think. 

Horsepower helps, but the CRXs that run with us in HC are capable of 1:34s with less than 120 WHP!!!!!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

gsr20det said:


> Just for comparisons sake, the SE-R Cup guys usually run 1:39-1:38 at the big track. Fastest lap in an SE-R Cup car is by Sheening Lin with a 1:36.9, IIRC. My best is a 1:37.9 I think.
> 
> Horsepower helps, but the CRXs that run with us in HC are capable of 1:34s with less than 120 WHP!!!!!


Yeah that's what I understand... cup guys are in the high 30's. I'm looking forward to getting some more and better rubber. I was running 195/50/15 ziex (300 utwr). My next set will be 205/50/15 azenis. I think as my car sits with some better rubber I can hit ~1:44's next time. At least that's what I hope. I don't really have any weight reduction done because it's my daily driver. I may be getting NX brakes before the next track day also... but the big track isn't terrible on brakes, at least in a low hp car.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

That sounds really fun. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

What kind/brand of brake fluid do you guys use. I heard ATP blue was the best bang for the buck. Also what do you recommend for brake pads, at the last event my stock pads held up pretty good, but I know for sure that when I go across the street and hot lap at the Steets of Willow I will for sure need a brake upgrade of some sort.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

t1g.com said:


> What kind/brand of brake fluid do you guys use. I heard ATP blue was the best bang for the buck. Also what do you recommend for brake pads, at the last event my stock pads held up pretty good, but I know for sure that when I go across the street and hot lap at the Steets of Willow I will for sure need a brake upgrade of some sort.


I'm running Ate super blue (made a big difference at the track, I had a solid petal all day). It's like $12 a liter. I am also running a stockish pad. Go to www.carbotecheng.com and get the 45$ pads... I think they are Axxis Metal masters which are good for track use. You can also upgrade to the NX brake set up with good pads which would be ideal.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

t1g.com said:


> What kind/brand of brake fluid do you guys use. I heard ATP blue was the best bang for the buck. Also what do you recommend for brake pads, at the last event my stock pads held up pretty good, but I know for sure that when I go across the street and hot lap at the Steets of Willow I will for sure need a brake upgrade of some sort.



BTW... I love the paint scheme on your car. I would love to get a classic 510 racer scheme on mine incorporating red white and blue.









Something like that... I also want to do a datsun rebadge... I think that would be cool... everyone would be like... datsun? but... it's a.... datsun?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Is anyone planning to run at big willow on the 21st? I was thinking of doing some pre season testing up there.

Mike


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Is anyone planning to run at big willow on the 21st? I was thinking of doing some pre season testing up there.
> 
> Mike



I'm thinking of going... I probably won't have the money for some new rubber yet... So I don't know. Christmas sorta drained the race funding for a couple months...

What kind of times do you run at willow with what mods? (big track)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> I'm thinking of going... I probably won't have the money for some new rubber yet... So I don't know. Christmas sorta drained the race funding for a couple months...
> 
> What kind of times do you run at willow with what mods? (big track)


I have turned as fast as 1:37 but typicaly am around 1:39-1:38 under most conditions.

My car is an SE-R cup car, a 1998 Sentra SE 4-door. Bing a 4-door, it's a little on the heavy side at 2300 lbs and slightly underpowered for SR class at 149 whp but it will be dynoing at its class limit of 155 hp soon. The motor has typical bolt ons JWT S4 cams, hotshot header, UR UD pulleys, JWT ECU, Hotshot CAI.

The suspension and brakes are pretty modifed. Most of the diference in lap times is driving, do more seat time and you will go faster than any mods.

Mike


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Most of the diference in lap times is driving, do more seat time and you will go faster than any mods.
> 
> Mike


Your absolutely right. The only thing I would add is tires... only if your a good enough driver to utilize them... I've seen guys on Hoosiers that barely get them warmed up


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> Your absolutely right. The only thing I would add is tires... only if your a good enough driver to utilize them... I've seen guys on Hoosiers that barely get them warmed up


Here are some pics of my car, come by and say hi if you see me and I'll look for your car.

Mike


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Here are some pics of my car, come by and say hi if you see me and I'll look for your car.
> 
> Mike


Yeah definately... So I guess your Mike K? I just missed you a while ago I went to Frank O's house to help take out his A/C with Carlos G. I'm not a SERCA member but I just met those guys via the internet and went down to meet them a couple months ago. I actually just got into the sentra scene a year ago... little did I know that it would be on the track in less than 6 months of owning it...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Here are some pics of my car, come by and say hi if you see me and I'll look for your car.
> 
> Mike


Here is a page with pics of my car.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41462 

I'm really looking forward to shaving a few seconds off... I know a couple places that I could have done so. I just replaced my motor and I was taking it easy (it was my first motor install and I don't exactly know what kind of work I do  ) so I didn't grab 3rd in turn 2 and I didn't grab 2nd going up out of 3 both of which I think will get me a bit of time and I never got a time from the hot lap timer with out a passanger. I think I'm getting a good line down at willow... I've never wheel to wheel'd though so that would change my nice line  

Later
Mike


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

You rang Mike? 

We'll be hosting a track day at Streets 3/5/04 btw.


----------

